# New Robertson Stykbow!



## Apex Predator (Jul 19, 2007)

Just received a new to me bow yesterday.  What a georgous bow!  It is a 62" 52#@28" Robertson Vision Quest.  Awesome bow!  Shoots like no other I have handled.  I am delighted, to say the least!


----------



## Al33 (Jul 19, 2007)

That's a beauty right there! Congratulations! Just in time for you to have time to get well acquainted with her before archery season. I hope you get to spend plenty of hours in the woods together.

Now then, I'll be looking forward to the hero pic's with the deer and other critters you take with it.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 19, 2007)

sweet looking bow .....HMMMMM....nah i got enough for now

john


----------



## robert carter (Jul 19, 2007)

Thats a fine bow Apex. John , just say NO and repeat..I got enough bows  I got enough bows   I got enough bows  I got.......


----------



## choctawlb (Jul 20, 2007)

Really nice bow Congradulations.
Ken


----------



## bam_bam (Jul 20, 2007)

great looking bow


----------

